# Best race for sorcerer?



## Gnome

I'll be playing in a new Eberron campaign soon, and one of the possible classes I may choose is sorcerer (I'm being very indecisive this time around!).  Anyway, I was curious what people thought was the best race for this class.  It's 28 point buy, and all Eberron and generic D&D optional material is allowed.  It's starting at 1st-level, so ECL 0 races only.

My thoughts are:

Human: Mainly for the extra feat, since I plan to take some of the dragonic feats in Complete Arcane.  The extra skill points don't hurt, either.

Halfling: A net +2 to AC and +1 to saves seems quite nice for a sorcerer, and the STR penalty and reduced weapon damage doesn't matter too much.

Gnome: +1 to AC and +2 to CON would help for survivability, and the +1 to DC for illusion spells is nice, too.  Oh, and the alchemy bonus could be fun, too.

Any other good choices I'm missing?  I'm trying to resist the urge to screw myself over by playing against type with something like a half-orc or a warforged.


----------



## Gnome

Oh, and I understand that raptorans from Races of the Wild get racial substitution levels for sorcerer.  Are these any good?


----------



## Dr_Rictus

Kobold: Net +3 AC, fast movement for a small character, darkvision, STR penalty doesn't matter for a sorcerer.  The CON penalty is a problem, of course, and the light sensitivity might be.


----------



## Anti-Sean

I was about to suggest a goblin (you could be a city goblin from Sharn, or from the hobgoblin nation of Darguun), but you might not be too happy with sinking the points to offset the -2 CHA penalty. The kobold suggestion is great - you could even use this adorable little miniaure from the Aberrations set:







Also, be sure to read the Kobolds of Khorvaire Dragonshard.


----------



## TheGogmagog

Rakshasa is EL 7 and 7 HD that casts as a 7th level sorcerer.  I believe that's ECL 14, but the additional HP, crazy stats and spell resistance would be priceless.


----------



## lukelightning

I knew this would immediately go into monsters (rolls eyes).  Why not mind flayer? Or ancient wyrm gold dragon? They are pretty good sorcerers too!  Why not half-fiend-half-illithid beholder!  "It's starting at 1st-level, so ECL 0 races only."



			
				TheGogmagog said:
			
		

> Rakshasa is EL 7 and 7 HD that casts as a 7th level sorcerer.  I believe that's ECL 14, but the additional HP, crazy stats and spell resistance would be priceless.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae

Given the role of Rakshasas within the Eberron Campaign, I think it highly unlikely that they would make a good PC race.


----------



## Gnome

Only ECL 0 races are allowed, since the campaign is starting at 1st-level, btw.  Thanks!


----------



## TheGogmagog

Gnome said:
			
		

> Only ECL 0 races are allowed, since the campaign is starting at 1st-level, btw.  Thanks!



Sorry, I didn't read your question close enough.  I was sure it wouldn't be a desirable regardless.  oh well.


----------



## billd91

If you're being indecisive about the choice from a game mechanic standpoint, step back and think about how you'd play each of the characters and pick whichever one seems most fun. If there's something about a halfling sorcerer that seems fun, that might be enough to give you a push in that direction over the other choices.


----------



## Gnome

billd91 said:
			
		

> If you're being indecisive about the choice from a game mechanic standpoint, step back and think about how you'd play each of the characters and pick whichever one seems most fun. If there's something about a halfling sorcerer that seems fun, that might be enough to give you a push in that direction over the other choices.




Yeah, I know; I just can't help but powergame at times.    

I think the problem is that I once played a half-orc monk, which is an underpowered race with an underpowered class.  The two stacked for a seriously underpowered character, and made me really cautious when I created characters after that.   

That being said, I was leaning towards halfling, anyway, though I haven't ruled out a human, since I never play humans for whatever reason).


----------



## Dr_Rictus

lukelightning said:
			
		

> I knew this would immediately go into monsters (rolls eyes).




Define "monster."  The initial post pretty much hit all of the good options from the _Player's Handbook._  Or should we have stopped there?


----------



## frankthedm

Age yourself. There is a reson wht so many spellcasters have grey beards. This is perfectly legal by the PHB.


----------



## Nonlethal Force

Okay, I'm going to preface this with "I know squat about Eberron."  So if something I say doesn't jive with Eberron, please ignore me!

But what about an elf?  The +2 Dex is definately a plus, especially if you go with any spells or feats that use ranged touch spells.  This could give you an 18 DEX by only spending 10 points of your 28 point buy.  You'd probably chuck another 10 at the CHA to get a 16 ... but that isn't bad.  Your con would be bad ... but for 4 points you'd not have a penalty.  That'd leave you 4 points to get your WIS and INT from being negative mods as well.

Of course, this could get you a 16 DEX by only spending 6 points of the buy.  That's not a bad option either ... you could have a 16 DEX and a 16 CHA and have only spent 16 of your 28 points.  Those extra 12 points could go a long way to getting that CON from being negative and maybe getting some intelligence or something.

Additionally, if you choose elf you get a longbow/shortbow proficiency.  This could help in those combats where you are running low on spells.  With a bow .. you have decent range, can stay out of the melee, and can actually be useful when not casting spells.  Granted, your BAB is going to be bad ... unless you take a level of fighter and go Eldritch Knight.  That combo can do some decent damage - at some cost to spellcasting, admittedly.

Anyway, i realize the elf concept is a longshot - but you've pretty much covered all the other races so there wasn't much to add there.

Anyone can play a gnome sorcerer or a human sorcerer.  A halfling who is not a rogue is always neat.  But I say go witht he elf!


----------



## Thanee

Changeling could be fun. 

Human is probably the best choice, tho. Getting some feats is really crucial for sorcerers.

If you can take non-Eberron races, the Forgotten Realms have an elven subrace, which adds +2 to Cha, Star Elves.

Elves in general are not bad, because of the weapon proficiencies and Dex bonus, though the Con hurts, of course.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## 10th man down

Another option would be to play as a Star Elf (Unapproachable East) because every Sorceror can use a Charisma bonus.

10th


----------



## elforcelf

Flumph! :d


----------



## Sejs

Try Changeling, pick up Still or Silent Spell and be all sly.


C'mon, it'd be neat.  You could be anyone, slink around, and then blammo, you nail 'em with your sorcerer stuff when they least expect it!


----------



## Mistwell

Whisper Gnome from Races of Stone.  Like gnomes, only medium-size speed, a silence ability 1x a day, darkvision, etc...


----------



## TheGogmagog

I like the concept of halfling sorcerer with riding dog to compensate for movement and carrying capacity.  You can put some ranks into ride so you can make the ride check to replace your mount's AC.

A race I would look into is from Races of Stone, shadow gnome maybe?  I don't have the book, but my current DM was compaining about it being too powerful for no ecl.  I think the race is geared toward rogue, but might work for sorcerer also.
[edit: Doh, stoped writing my response to answer the phone]  Well, there you have it.


----------



## CronoDekar

TheGogmagog said:
			
		

> I like the concept of halfling sorcerer with riding dog to compensate for movement and carrying capacity.  You can put some ranks into ride so you can make the ride check to replace your mount's AC.




Fortunately since it's Eberron, you can have the halfing ride a dinosaur instead.  That could be really fun, riding around on a clawfoot or fastieth flinging down spells. 

It doesn't seem like there's too many "bad" races for sorcerers out there, since as long as they don't have a cha penalty then they should be fine.  I'm a big fan of the gnome as a sorcerer, but if you want to take the draconic feats then a human would probably be better.  Kobolds as mentioned could also be fun, particularly if you use the fluff in their Dragonshards article.


----------



## JimAde

I second the Elf suggestion, actually.  A longbow and high dex mean you can be useful when your spells are gone (which is pretty darn soon at 1st level).  A high-dex 1st-level sorcerer has a better modifier with a bow than a low-dex 1st-level fighter.


----------



## kenobi65

I agree that a halfling could work well.  As Gnome originally points out, the bonuses for halflings all seem to be helpful for a sorcerer, and the penalties probably won't come up that often.


----------



## rgutzmer

Aasimar.

It's in one of the Forgotten Realms books, PGtF pages 190-191, but there is a "lesser" Aasimar with a +0 ECL.

it's exactly like regular Aasimar, except your type doesn't change to Outsider(native), instead you are a Humanoid(planetouched) and are susceptible to all spells that affect either humanoids or good outsiders.


----------



## Shieldhaven

If you have access to books like Races of Eberron and Magic of Eberron, look at some of the race-specific and dragonmark-specific spells, magic items, and prestige classes.  See if any of these really get you going.

Haven


----------



## Legildur

TheGogmagog said:
			
		

> I like the concept of halfling sorcerer with riding dog to compensate for movement and carrying capacity.  You can put some ranks into ride so you can make the ride check to replace your mount's AC.



Except that you need the Mounted Combat feat to be able to do that.....

As for races, if you were intending to play a sorceror who'll focus on ray type spells, then you could do worse than a halfling.  The +1 attack bonus from being size small and the additional +1 ranged attack bonus from the +2 racial adjustment to Dex will make a difference.  Some people will argue that since touch attacks are so easy to make then that isn't a consideration to really worry about, but when shooting into melee at a creature (possibly with cover as well) the additional bonuses start to add up!


----------



## Plane Sailing

Eberron is such a rich campaign world, I wouldn't be so concerned about the mechanical issues surrounding a choice as against what would be fun PC to play.

I love the idea of an Aerenal Elf Necromancer (or sorcerer who specialises in necromantic spells), a fire using sorcerer from Thrane who intends to become a Silver Flame Pyromancer (from Five Nations), an Aundairen sorcerer who couldn't gain access to The Twelve but is still aiming to become a member of the Phantom Knights, A dragonmarked half-elf from House Lyrandar who is a startlingly good sorcerer-diplomat who eventually can fly sky-galleons...

So many character concepts, so little time!

(I even quite like the idea of a warforged sorcerer. I'd call him "artillery platform one")

Cheers


----------



## MadMaxim

I think even an ordinary gnome would make for a good sorcerer. By the way, whisper gnomes get a -2 racial adjustment on their Charisma, so they might not be the best, although the rest of their abilities rock!


----------



## Findlefarb

I am of the opinion that gnomes are the best spellcasters for pure spellcasting, and are great for sorcerers.

First, for the reasons already pointed out: Small size is great for spellcasters. They typically don't need to carry much or do much damage with weapons. However, they're +1 AC, +1 to hit, and +4 Hide--all useful advatages for any spellcaster.

-2 Strength isn't much of a drawback, for the same reasons it's not a problem on a Small character. Halflings get this penalty, too, so if you're small, it doesn't really matter.

Gnomes don't get the +2 Dex that halflings do--so they don't get an additional +1 AC and +1 to hit (rays and touch attacks with Weapon Finesse, I'm thinking). Then again, there are plenty of spells to choose from that don't require pluses to hit: Magic Missile, Sleep, Color Spray at low levels, Fireball and Lightning Bolt at higher levels, and so forth. And that's just the offensive magic. Gnomes also get something that's arguably much better: +2 Con. That's +1 HP per level, which means you'll have at least 25% more hit points than the average sorcerer. If you average 2.5 HP per level (average roll of 1d4) then you're gaining 40% more hit points than other sorcerers. I once played a gnome spellcaster with a 16 Con--The average roll on 1d4+3 is 5.5, which is equivalent to 1d10 (okay, 1d8 and 12 Con...)! I was just as tough as everyone else but the tanks--and tougher than some. +2 Con also gets you +1 to Fortitude saves, and +1 to Concentration checks. 

Furthermore, the Illusion save bonuses are nice. It's great for shadow magic and Color Spray, of course, but depending on how creative you're feeling, regular illusions can be very game dominating. Bonuses to Alchemy are excellent.

The piece that seals it for me, though, are the extra spells. A gnome sorcerer has their own level-0 spells, and Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Speak with Animals, and above all, Prestidigitation. Once again, creativity can make all these spells very useful in lots of situations. Intimidating and bluffing become easy when you're tossing lights, images, and sounds in all sorts of directions.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Consider the Kalashtar (if you & your DM like Psionics, that is).  They're a naturally psionic race, so your PC will start off almost ready to qualify for certain Psionic PrCls, like the Pyrokineticist.  They also have the Mindlink power, which could be useful if you have access to divination abilities- why tell someone what's behind the door when you can SHOW them what you've seen?

The Shifter, while having a Cha penalty, also have all kinds of traits that a sorcerer could find useful, like Beasthide (+2 Con & AC bonus) and Longstride (+2Dex, +10' movemendt).


----------



## boolean

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Consider the Kalashtar (if you & your DM like Psionics, that is).  They're a naturally psionic race, so your PC will start off almost ready to qualify for certain Psionic PrCls, like the Pyrokineticist.




Having a power point reserve also allows them to expend their psionic focus to 'Take 15' on a concentration check. 

Although a similar effect can be achieved by choosing Human, and taking Wild Talent as the bonus feat.


----------



## Lord Wyrm

Its LA +1 but your DM might let you run a Hobgoblin Sorceror if you ask, other than that you might consider Goblin, Kobold, Raptoran (Races of the Wild), Illumian (Races of Destiny if I remember correctly), Dwarf (Cha penalty isn't that bad, especially when you can walk around and say you play a dwarf arcane caster  ), Changelings are cool, Dreamsight Shifters are nice, Orcs rock in Eberron, Halfling riding a dinosaur.  Remember that for roleplaying its not so much your race as your nation in Eberron.


----------



## Thanee

Halfling riding a dinosaur with the Silverwood Arcanist PrC. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Nac_Mac_Feegle

Someone above mentioned going elf, and I would second this, not just because elves are more magically inclined, but wiht that free bow proficiency, you could eventually go for "Arcane Archer" Prestige class in the DMG (I assume its still a viable class in 3.5?) which can be a fun class.

I have seen elven fighters pick up one level of sorceror just to take the class, but a pure sorceror going arcane archer would be a pretty nice combo I think. I can't remember all the prerequisits off hand, but the amount of archery feats and BaB would probably mean you could go AA at about 10th, but by then, the spells you could deliver via the bow will be amazing

Feegle Out


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Elf is definitely a good choice, especially at low levels for the bow profiency (provided you can afford a bow, that is). At those levels, the major difference between a spellcaster and a warrior are hit points, not attack bonus, so ranged combat is a good idea. 

I think the only race I would avoid is a race with a charisma penalty (even though I really like the Idea of the Warforged Artillery Platform  ), all others have their pros and no real cons. 

One interesting point in case of Eberron: There are a lot of nice feats there that fall outside the standard reportoire - the Dragonmarks feats, the Action Point Feats and so on. To get them, being a Human helps a lot. A Dragonmark feat and/or the Favored in House feat gives a lot of roleplaying oppertunities, and your DM nice hooks for your character. If you're interested in them, I'd defintely consider human (assuming you still want all the other important sorceror feats). 
Though in case of Dragonmarks, other races give access to interesting Dragonmarks (especially the Halfling houses have some nice options...). Even if you don't go for a Dragonmark now, a Heir of Siberys might later be a nice option..


----------



## krunchyfrogg

I agree with MadMaxim and Findlebarb: Go with the Gnome.

The CON bonus keeps you alive, and assists with Concentration checks, which is probably the most important skill for a sorcerer.

Size and STR shouldn't matter for your little guy, and a few extra spells are always nice.

If not Gnome, I'd suggest a Human for the extra feat and skills.


----------



## JoeBlank

Another vote for gnome. My gnome sorc 13 was just reincarnated as a halfling. Lost 13 hit points, down the 53. Big difference.


----------



## krunchyfrogg

Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> Elf is definitely a good choice, especially at low levels for the bow profiency (provided you can afford a bow, that is). At those levels, the major difference between a spellcaster and a warrior are hit points, not attack bonus, so ranged combat is a good idea.



Not to single you out, as many have suggested Elf, but I don't see the point.  Sorcerers already start with Crossbow proficiency, and there really isn't too much of a difference between a light crossbow and a shortbow, especially since you probably won't be sinking any feats into using these weapons.  Also, I know the Elf gets the Sword proficiency, but if you get into melee, you're not playing your Sorcerer wisely.

The lower CON on a class that already gets very few HP (and needs Concentration) completely rules out Elf IMHO.


----------



## diaglo

kobold. it is their favored class. they have darkvision. they get the same stat adjust as halfling.


----------



## Tarangil

Gnome was my first thought on the question too.  You do get the Strength penalty, but you do get the extra con...extra HP is always welcome when you roll 1d4 for HP.  Other than that you get all of the other special qualities that a Gnome would aquire:

-  +2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions.
-  Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes.  This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
-  +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids.
-  +4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it’s caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
-  +2 racial bonus on Listen checks.
-  +2 racial bonus on Craft (alchemy) checks
-  low light vision
- +1 AC, +1 attack, +4 to hide


And you get some extra low lvl spells to throw around too.  Spell-Like Abilities: 1/day—speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute). A gnome with a Charisma _(you're a Sorcerer...you are going to have a high Cha won't you?)_ score of at least 10 also has the following spell-like abilities: 1/day—dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + gnome’s Cha modifier + spell level.

_Damn_, now I want to make one.  


*A little off topic rant:*  With all the hoopla in novels & Campaign worlrds about Elves being beings of magic/the weave, and other fanciful links to natural magic.  I've always wondered since 3E why the Elves favored class isn't *Sorcerer * then?  Especially since the Sorc magic is more natural compared to the Wizard class.


----------



## Aust Diamondew

Get a d6 and roll randomly if you can't decide.


----------



## Teydyn

Take a small race.

Nothing cooler then to fly at 1st level (being carried by 2 unseen servants....)


----------



## Nonlethal Force

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> The lower CON on a class that already gets very few HP (and needs Concentration) completely rules out Elf IMHO.




Yes, this CON deficiency has been noted already.  And the bow/crossbow thing is minor unless youplan on branching into a combat casting PrC like Arcane Archer or Eldritch Knight (to give a few Core examples).

My reason for suggesting the elf over the other Core races (I don't know Eberron that well) is because anyone can play a gnome sorcerer who casts alot of illusion based spells.  And human sorcerers are also picked because alot of people play humans.  Most elves that get played get played as wizards.  To me, there is something refreshingly new and simple about an elf sorcerer.  But then again, for me creating a character isn't about the numbers (unless it is a glaringly bad combo like half-orc sorcerer) as much as it is about doing something that is unique and fresh.

There is nothing wrong with an elf sorcerer.  There is nothing wrong with a gnome sorcerer either.  Heck, there isn't technically anything wrong with a half-orc sorcerer!  Just different flavors.


----------



## Gnome

Aust Diamondew said:
			
		

> Get a d6 and roll randomly if you can't decide.




Ha!  Settle it like a gamer, huh?  There's 7 core races on the PHB, though, and since this is Eberron, there's 4 more for a total of 11.  This calls for a chart:

1) Changeling
2) Dwarf
3) Elf
4) Gnome
5) Half-Elf
6) Half-orc
7) Halfling
8) Human
9) Kalashtar
10) Shifter
11) Warforged
12) Other (from Monster Manual or one of the Races books)

Damn, now I wish I had a d12 handy.  I'm seriously tempted to choose this way, even if it means I have a 1 in 3 chance of getting a CHA penalty this way.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> A little off topic rant: With all the hoopla in novels & Campaign worlrds about Elves being beings of magic/the weave, and other fanciful links to natural magic. I've always wondered since 3E why the Elves favored class isn't Sorcerer then? Especially since the Sorc magic is more natural compared to the Wizard class.




I have asked the same question myself, and have often been tempted to do that in my campaigns as a HR.

More often, however, I wind up replacing Elves with a similar race and different name, with Sorcerer as their favored class.


----------



## Hammerhead

I always thought Elves (at least FR Moon Elves) should be Bards...swordplay, singing, magic all in one underpowered package. It fits the elf perfectly. 

Be a human with Max ranks in Bluff and Disguise with Change Self,, who pretends to be a Changeling, who pretends to be a Phiarlan elf, who pretends to be....


----------



## Cabral

I think reason for the favored class of wizard, rather than sorcerer is that Elves are depicted more as disciplined than instinctive. (Wild elves have favored class of sorcerer) Besides, the Wizard gets more class skills so you blow your few skill points into useless knowledge skills more efficiently .


----------



## Hammerhead

Why does everyone say Kobold? Kobolds suck. They get -4 Str, +2 Dex, and -2 Con...their stat adjustments are just horrible. If you want to be that weak, why not just go commoner and be done with it?


----------



## JimAde

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Why does everyone say Kobold? Kobolds suck. They get -4 Str, +2 Dex, and -2 Con...their stat adjustments are just horrible. If you want to be that weak, why not just go commoner and be done with it?




People love an underdog.  

Also, Kobolds are a small race with darkvision and 30 foot movement.  You get a lot of the same things you get with a gnome (except for the Con of course) plus that +1 natural armor.

I think they're a viable choice.

_EDIT: Just to clarify, goblins give you a lot of the same bonuses, but that -2 to Cha is a drag when you're trying to make a sorcerer._


----------



## lukelightning

Halfling. Bonus dex and size= better AC. Also better attacks with ranged touch spells.  And +1 to all saves is very useful.


----------



## krunchyfrogg

It looks like your mind is already made up, and I know this is generally thought of as a bad idea, but I'm in favor of going Human and adding a Paladin level if you're feeling adventurous.


----------



## IcyCool

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Why does everyone say Kobold? Kobolds suck. They get -4 Str, +2 Dex, and -2 Con...their stat adjustments are just horrible. If you want to be that weak, why not just go commoner and be done with it?




Commoners (and I'm assuming you just mean the class) don't get Darkvision 30 ft, a +1 size bonus to attacks and AC, a +4 size bonus to Hide checks, a bonus to Dex, +1 natural armor, and racial skill bonuses.


----------



## Sejs

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Commoners (and I'm assuming you just mean the class) don't get Darkvision 30 ft, a +1 size bonus to attacks and AC, a +4 size bonus to Hide checks, a bonus to Dex, +1 natural armor, and racial skill bonuses.




And a faster move compared to other small creatures.


----------



## melkorspawn

Gnome said:
			
		

> Ha!  Settle it like a gamer, huh?  There's 7 core races on the PHB, though, and since this is Eberron, there's 4 more for a total of 11.  This calls for a chart:
> 
> 1) Changeling
> 2) Dwarf
> 3) Elf
> 4) Gnome
> 5) Half-Elf
> 6) Half-orc
> 7) Halfling
> 8) Human
> 9) Kalashtar
> 10) Shifter
> 11) Warforged
> 12) Other (from Monster Manual or one of the Races books)
> 
> Damn, now I wish I had a d12 handy.  I'm seriously tempted to choose this way, even if it means I have a 1 in 3 chance of getting a CHA penalty this way.




I actually pulled out my incredably underused d12, as this was an excuse to make it feel loved... and rolled a 12.  No help here.


----------



## Cabral

Sejs said:
			
		

> And a faster move compared to other small creatures.



Oh nice. I thought Goblins were the only ones who got that.


----------



## Mistwell

melkorspawn said:
			
		

> I actually pulled out my incredably underused d12, as this was an excuse to make it feel loved... and rolled a 12.  No help here.




See.  You are destined to play a Whisper Gnome from Races of Stone.

Seriously, go read it first, before you decide.  You will like it.  They will make for a fine sorceror with an interesting background.


----------



## dorentir

I know squat about Ebberon so I can't help you there...

But if it were me, I'd choose between an elf, gnome, halfling or human.  If I just wanted to min-max a character who could survive till level 2 I'd go with a human sorceror --- thus he gets an extra feat.  I'd pick "toughness" for my first feat, dump enough into Con so I didn't get penalties, jack up CHA and DEX at the expense of other stats.  Thus I'd have 7 hitpoints and still be allowed to pick another feat --- my second feat would probably be improved initiative... that and my dex would hopefully help me keep out of harms way and alive long enough to use my spells until level 2.  I'd probably include color spray or sleep in my spell selection.  I wouldn't bother with dropping a lot of points into STR simply because I would avoid combat and fight with spells... or my crossbow.

I'd pick an elf just because I like the race from a roleplayer's perspective.

Gnomes may get additional spell-like abilities depending upon your stats which will help out immensely at lower levels when your spell abilities are still weak.  Plus their race ability bonuses, like those of halflings, would help you out (as others have already said).  

I like the kobold as a sorceror race despite their weaknesses but in most fantasy campaigns in which I have been a player, Kobolds carry a pretty severe social stigma, what with being evil and all... so joining a party of humans, elves, dwarves, etc., might not be so easy for a kobold.  Plus when you walked into the village to buy iron rations the locals might just try to kill you...the bonuses (+2 AC due to size and natural armor, bonuses to hide, etc.) and darkvision would be a great help in dungeon adventures... but the light sensitivity will also be a great liability.


----------



## Moon-Lancer

how about a killorian from races of the wild. they are la +0, and they have a smite form (distroyer i think). its chaisma based. You could smite with damage spells that require a roll as it uses the term attack and says nothing about its smite needing a weapon of any type. 

They do not die of old age. you could say your charicter is 4000 years old if you want. 

They are not effected by persion spells as they have the fey type. 

They are immune to magic sleep effects (but still sleep)

The are fey and fey rock.

Dont look at the picture in the book. The text says they look like half elves. the picture looks nothing like what they actualy look like. took me awhile to get over that.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> Not to single you out, as many have suggested Elf, but I don't see the point.  Sorcerers already start with Crossbow proficiency, and there really isn't too much of a difference between a light crossbow and a shortbow, especially since you probably won't be sinking any feats into using these weapons.  Also, I know the Elf gets the Sword proficiency, but if you get into melee, you're not playing your Sorcerer wisely.




Crossbow requires a move action to reload, you can't stay away from melee and fire at the same time, which is a considerable disadvantage. Firing a bow works the same as casting a spell. 
Even the melee weapon profiency is worth a lot - If you later plan on Polymorphing to wade into combat (usually in a humanoid shape to keep the ability to cast spells), a viable weapon is nice. This might usually not be the best tactic, but against some monsters (especially Golems and high SR creatures) it is often the only tactic that has any chance to work (after the Sorceror buffed the rest of the group). 
Relying on natural attacks often fails since such enemies also have a considerable Damage Reduction. A Admantite (or Cold Iron) Longsword of Evil Outsider and Golem Bane can be a nice weapon in such situations...



> The lower CON on a class that already gets very few HP (and needs Concentration) completely rules out Elf IMHO.



The standard D&D rules for Casting on the Defensive make it really easy - The DC increases by one point per 2 levels, the skill modifier with at least 1 point per level... 
Hitpoints are definitely a concern, I agree. The increased Dex slightly helps to offset the risks of major damage dealers (area spells and ordinary attacks), though I admit a Halfling would still be better in it. But a Halfling can't run as fast from danger as an Elf can


----------



## cwhs01

I've played a dwarf evocation specialistwizard/elemental savant-air once (air because earth would have been too traditional). Because of a houserule regarding learning new spells (limiting wizards to only gain spells through research, no freebies at each level, and a campaign that allowed no time to reasearch in), it played alot like a sorceror. Ofcourse if you insist on playing a sorc, stay away from a class that gives -2 cha. But a con bonus is actually very helpful in letting a wiz/sorc survive at low->mid levels. Moreso than a dex bonus IMO (eg. stay away from elf sorc). 

So listen to the people who say to  go with the gnome sorceror.


----------



## Ahrimon

Use that small warforged from MM3.  The warforged scout I beleive.  Small size, plus your imune to a lot of those nasty fortitude saving things like poison, disease, needing to breath, etc.

Plus you can get an armor bonus without the ASF.


----------



## Tarangil

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Why does everyone say Kobold? Kobolds suck. They get -4 Str, +2 Dex, and -2 Con...their stat adjustments are just horrible. If you want to be that weak, why not just go commoner and be done with it*?





  Kobolds are just cool man. 

If you're playing for fun and to add an interesting element to the game rather than maxing out the best of this and best of that to create a stereotypical (_Place class here_).

I'd rather have Snark Nipplebiter in our group rather than Hobo the Halfling. 

 Anyways _"most" _ DM's will reward weak but colorful characters to help make them on par with others in the group.


----------



## ARandomGod

frankthedm said:
			
		

> Age yourself. There is a reson wht so many spellcasters have grey beards. This is perfectly legal by the PHB.




Yes. Human, Venerable. You get an extra feat and +3 to all mental stats! Ok, so you simultaniously get -6 to all physical stats, but hey, what are those good for anyhow?

"Surviving" you say? Yes. You have a point there. -6 to con is a nassty thing, especially for a class that only gets d4/level. So be sure you save up for a scroll of "reincarnation" at the first available time.

If you're lucky you'll get reincarnated as a halfling!  O_O And you'll start out as a young adult of that race. Ex Cell Ent. Power gaming at it's "best".


You know, I've never done that starting as a venerable spellcaster... but one day I'm gonna! Just because. It'll be fun to see how long I can survive that way. The ability to reincarnate is really just a bonus.


----------



## Mistwell

Teydyn said:
			
		

> Take a small race.
> 
> Nothing cooler then to fly at 1st level (being carried by 2 unseen servants....)




Or cast reduce person on yourself.  A gnome that weighs 40 pounds would instead weigh 5 pounds (a bit more with equipment).  Easily carried by a single unseen servant.


----------



## lukelightning

/threadjack on:

I despise those aging rules. Are old people smarter than young people? In my experience, no. How about wiser? Let's see...who is most likely to get scammed by con man? Old people.  Charismatic? Gods no.  There is no way that old people should get better stats. Sure old folks may know more stuff, but that's from experience, not age.



			
				ARandomGod said:
			
		

> Yes. Human, Venerable. You get an extra feat and +3 to all mental stats! Ok, so you simultaniously get -6 to all physical stats, but hey, what are those good for anyhow?


----------



## Plane Sailing

If you decide to go for a gnome sorcerer, then I recommend going for a gnome elemental binder from Zilargo.

The gnomes are the masters of elemental binding, and as a sorcerer you'll have the Charisma to give you a real edge on your planar binding and there are some nice feats and related item creation stuff in Eberron.

If you can bear taking the hit on spell acquisition, you could take a level of Bard too (to get lots of knowledge plus basic Bardic Knowledge)

Cheers


----------



## Nail

lukelightning said:
			
		

> /threadjack on:
> 
> I despise those aging rules...



Sure, but that -6 Con is what's most likely to keep players from taking advantage of it.  Sorcerer's with 4 Con don't make it very far.


----------



## Findlefarb

dorentir said:
			
		

> I know squat about Ebberon so I can't help you there...
> 
> But if it were me, I'd choose between an elf, gnome, halfling or human.  If I just wanted to min-max a character who could survive till level 2 I'd go with a human sorceror --- thus he gets an extra feat.  I'd pick "toughness" for my first feat, dump enough into Con so I didn't get penalties, jack up CHA and DEX at the expense of other stats.  Thus I'd have 7 hitpoints and still be allowed to pick another feat --- my second feat would probably be improved initiative... that and my dex would hopefully help me keep out of harms way and alive long enough to use my spells until level 2.  I'd probably include color spray or sleep in my spell selection.  I wouldn't bother with dropping a lot of points into STR simply because I would avoid combat and fight with spells... or my crossbow.




For min/maxing, I'd still choose the gnome.

Let's say the Human above can take an 18 Cha, 10 Con, and 14 Dex, and Toughness. That's 7 hp, 12 AC, +2 attack with the crossbow.

Now, let's say you're a Gnome, with 18 Cha, 14 points in Con, and 10 Dex. The 14 Con becomes a 16 Con, and you've got 7 hp, 11 AC, +1 attack with the crossbow, and DC 16 Color Spray. You don't get the +2 Reflex and +2 initiative, but you get +3 Fortitude and +3 Concentration. That's good and survivable. In both cases, you've still got a feat to spend.

But once you get to second level, the balance shifts. The human now has 9.5 HP on average, but the gnome is at 12.5 HP. The total just keeps going up from there. An average of 2.5 HP a level, +3 HP. That's more than double.

If you can afford 18 Cha and 16 Dex with the human, then I'd go with gnome again, and get 18 Cha, 14 Con (turns to 16 Con), and 14 Dex (assuming standard point buy), and have all the benefits of the human, and more.

_ETA: Just to carry the HP thing out further, at 5th level, the human has 17 HP on average. The gnome, on the other hand, has 29 HP. And at 15th level, those totals are 42 for the human and 84 for the gnome. That's twice the hit points!_


----------



## Blaque

I'm going to just drop a suggestion for kobold again.  I like the little buggers though, so I'm biased.  But they do have nice AC, seem pretty harmless so won't get hurt as badly as often due to the fighters often looking scarier.  And you can always run away

And stuff.


----------



## Solarious

For assistance in deciding how a Kobold Sorceror would work in Eberron, there is no better source that the holy word of Hellcow. Okay where it counts, the Kobold is a halfway decent choice to play, especially considering the cosmopolitian nature of Eberron. Plenty of goblinoids all over the place as a permenant underclass... monstorious mercenaries of Dorram (Ogre labourers, Troll shock troops, Gnoll archers)... a kobold doesn't seem too out of place. In fact, I'm playing a Kobold Artificer!  Even though the party had a pair of gnomes (one was a cleric that disappeared, the other is a bard that my character is a bit chummy with), the real antagonism is with the Seren Barbarian without an appretiation for the finer points of magical power.  See if your DM will give you the Daylight Adaption feat for free, mine did since Kobolds are gimped enough as it is already.

Elves are also a great choice in Eberron. Specificly, you can be a Valenar elf, and have an ancestor patron that typifies nearly any concept that you want. After all, not all Valenar elves are double-scimicar-weilding-Ranger maniacs, of course. If you want additional help in constructing you Valenar Sorceror, check out, once more, the holy word of Hellcow. Aerenal is not the best culture source for a Sorceror, since they're even more likely to be a Wizard than a Sorceror. Still, it isn't that its an unworkable concept.

Of course, you can still be a elven Sorceror... but then you'll need to be either associated with a nation, or the Dragonmarked House, or make a concept all on your own without cultural support.

Then, there's always the dependable Human, in multiple Dragonmarked House flavours, or plain nation-attached flavour. Both have excellent possibilities on their own.

And that's all I have to say on the subject... for now anyways.


----------



## Mistwell

Whisper Gnome:
+2 Dex, +2 Con, -2 Str, -2 Chr.
Size: small
Base Speed: 30 Ft. (they are fast for small size)
Low-Light Vision & Darkvision
Weapon Familiarity: Gnome Hooked Hammer
+1 vs. kobolds and gonlinoids
+4 dodge vs. Giants
+4 racial (in addition to the size bonus) to Hide and Move Silent
+2 Racial to Listen and Spot
Spell-like abilities: silence (center on you), ghost sound, mage hand, message.
Favored Class: Rogue
Racial Feats available: Extra Silence (lets you use it 3x more a day), and Silencing Strike (makes some of your sneak attacks cast silence on the victim as well with no save)

Okay, so the -2 Chr. is a problem for a sorceror.  Perhaps they make a better Wizard than Sorceror (and better rogue).  Oh well, nevermind. Perhaps it's better to go with a regular old rock gnome.


----------



## fnork de sporg

Star Elf is indeed pretty neat.

You get a minus to con and a plus to cha, you get the same magic immunities  as a normal elf but lose the weapon familiarity that you really didn't need anyways. But does the minus to con really balance out the plus to cha?

Plus you can be subjected to spells like banishment that will send you back to your extradimensional elf homeland.


----------



## FreeTheSlaves

I second FranktheDM, choose human & make them aged (-1/+1 or -2/+2 physical/mental). Sorcerers lack feats & skills & with pt buy you can min/max those aging modifiers into bonuses.


----------



## Plane Sailing

FreeTheSlaves said:
			
		

> I second FranktheDM, choose human & make them aged (-1/+1 or -2/+2 physical/mental). Sorcerers lack feats & skills & with pt buy you can min/max those aging modifiers into bonuses.




It is actually -1/+1 or -3/+2...


----------



## Gnome

FYI, I decided to go with a human in the end, partially because I never play humans, and partially for the extra feat (especially since I plan on taking some of the dragonic feats from CA).


----------

